# Touch OSC and Cubase Pro 9



## jononotbono (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm having a play around with TouchOSC and Cubase. Basically I have got the Friedlander Violin and Fischer Viola for Embertone and I am playing about with their Custom made OSC Controller layouts. Fantastic. Love how much more playable these libraries are now. However, every time I press a button, X/Y Pad, or knob on the iPad, nothing is being recorded in Cubase (Except for the notes I am pressing on my Keyboard Controller). 

How do I get the data to record when I perform with it? Here's a screenshot from iPad to show settings. I have OSCbridge running in background. Not sure if I should have a Generic Remote in Cubase setup but I have made one and put the input and output the OSCbridge. Bit lost and I'm sure I'm missing something rather simple?

Thanks for any help

Jono


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## jononotbono (Aug 31, 2017)

Nevermind. I figured it out. You have to go into Audio/Midi Setup in OSX. Go into Network, Create a Session and Connect the iPad. Then in Cubase create a Generic Remote and select the "Network Session" in and Out NOT the OSCbridge In and Out.

Sorted. All the data records into CC Controller Lanes. Might have to Relook into UACC now as well.


----------



## samphony (Aug 31, 2017)

You can also connect touch osc and lemur via USB. Regarding touch osc on a Mac as soon as you've installed touch osc bridge you can work via USB if you prefer that.

Also touch osc is running on android. If you still try to get a 23" touch screen it might make sense to look into an android box or stick and connect it to the touch screen. That way you might overcome the 9,7" iPad screen size issue.

I know you might feel stalked now.

(I'm going to Greece too hahaha)


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 31, 2017)

samphony said:


> You can also connect touch osc and lemur via USB. Regarding touch osc on a Mac as soon as you've installed touch osc bridge you can work via USB if you prefer that.
> 
> Also touch osc is running on android. If you still try to get a 23" touch screen it might make sense to look into an android box or stick and connect it to the touch screen. That way you might overcome the 9,7" iPad screen size issue.
> 
> ...



Well, this has been educational. Thanks. See you on the weekend!


----------



## Quasar (Sep 1, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Well, this has been educational. Thanks. See you on the weekend!


Glad you sorted it. I only know how to set it up with Reaper in Windows. I just use the straight, hardwired USB connection with the Bridge and it works great.

I have an iPad Mini, but if this works equally well with an Android platform, getting a larger, less expensive tablet might be worth looking into. But I really like the USB, and prefer not to have WiFi, ad hoc nets etc. for the DAW.


----------



## A.G (Sep 2, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> You have to go into Audio/Midi Setup in OSX. Go into Network, Create a Session and Connect the iPad. Then in Cubase create a Generic Remote and select the "Network Session" in and Out NOT the OSCbridge In and Out.



As the other guys mentioned you can connect the iPad via USB (regular iPad lightening cable).
The USB connection is rock and you do not need to do anything in Cubase 9 (Windows or OS X).
Cubase recognizes the TouchOSC Bridge as a regular MIDI hardware device input.

You can also use the TouchOSC via USB to switch the Cubase Expression Maps on the fly if you have 
TouchOSC layouts which buttons send Note or Program Change events (Cubase Maps can be remote via external Key Switches or Program Change). UACC cannot switch the Expression Maps cause it sends Controllers.
However you can create an UACC Expression Map preset in Cubase where you program the Map Names and CC32 assignment (per Map). In this case you can remote the Expression Maps via a Note or Program TouchOSC layout which buttons match the Expression Maps UACC names in Cubase.


----------



## nikor1911 (Nov 25, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Nevermind. I figured it out. You have to go into Audio/Midi Setup in OSX. Go into Network, Create a Session and Connect the iPad. Then in Cubase create a Generic Remote and select the "Network Session" in and Out NOT the OSCbridge In and Out.
> 
> Sorted. All the data records into CC Controller Lanes. Might have to Relook into UACC now as well.



Hey Jono,
I've just got Friedlander violin (the joys of Black Friday) and am having the same issues you had. I've followed your steps and feel like I'm pretty close but I still can't record MIDI CC data. I just wonder if I should be changing anything else in the Generic Remote window. Any chance you could post a screenshot of your Generic Remote?


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 25, 2017)

nikor1911 said:


> Hey Jono,
> I've just got Friedlander violin (the joys of Black Friday) and am having the same issues you had. I've followed your steps and feel like I'm pretty close but I still can't record MIDI CC data. I just wonder if I should be changing anything else in the Generic Remote window. Any chance you could post a screenshot of your Generic Remote?



Sure man! I’m not currently in the Music Lab but will be later!


----------



## mdkb (Feb 20, 2018)

A.G said:


> As the other guys mentioned you can connect the iPad via USB (regular iPad lightening cable).
> The USB connection is rock and you do not need to do anything in Cubase 9 (Windows or OS X).
> Cubase recognizes the TouchOSC Bridge as a regular MIDI hardware device input.
> 
> ...



UACC is contrallable using this TouchOSC template from Spitfire I have it running atm, but I found I had to disable the Expression Maps set to no map first then it worked. there is an expression/dynamics and vibrato controllers on the second page of the template so worth a look. 

my only issue is I cant get USB to work at all using the TouchOSC bridge , only via wifi which also needs firewall changes on the windows machine to allow midi signals through, but thats all a seperate problem,
template here:
https://spitfireaudio.zendesk.com/h...witching-articulations-with-UACC-and-TouchOSC


----------



## lauro ferrarini (Nov 24, 2018)

Hi Jono,


jononotbono said:


> ...You have to go into Audio/Midi Setup in OSX. Go into Network, Create a Session and Connect the iPad...


Please can you put here a screen shot?
I us a tablet with Android...


----------

